# [Info] PCMark05



## Alriin (1. Oktober 2009)

Aus gegebenem Anlass hier einige wichtige Infos zum PCMark05: Vista muss auf *optimale Darstellung* und *Aero Glass* eingestellt werden, sonst gibt es viel weniger Punkte.
Die Grafikkarte sollte nicht unbedingt bis ans Limit getaktet werden, da es sonst zu kurzen Rucklern und zu einem etwas schwächeren Ergebnis kommt. Auch der CPU muss schon halbwegs stabil laufen. 





> Und vergesst nicht bei eurem Core i7 HT zu aktivieren


!  _Bringt nicht wirklich was._
Und das wichtigste überhaupt: Die Festplatte ist bei diesem Benchmark seeeeeeeeehr wichtig. Ohne SSD oder besserem Zeug (Gigabyte i-Ram, OCZ Z-Drive,...) kann man kaum noch Global Points machen.

Ist ja beschämend, dass ich mit meinem Phenom so lange den Teamrekord hatte obwohl hier die Hälfte der Team-Member nen Core i7 hat.


----------



## onkel-bill (1. Oktober 2009)

DANKE für Deine Tips Alriin. 

__________________
Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## Dr.House (2. Oktober 2009)

Danke, habe gerade deine Tips zum Platz 1 im Team umgesetzt 

Trotz zugemülltes Vista und lahme Graka. 22-23 k sollten unter Kälte machbar sein.

Danke Alriin


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2009)

Genial  Danke an dich, Alriin! Werde mir auch demnächst eine SSD kaufen und PCMark benchen


----------



## Alriin (2. Oktober 2009)

> Dein Setting:
> Core i7 920 @5GHz
> Geforce GTX 275
> Intel X25-M
> also ich tipp mal ganz vorsichtig auf 23000 Punkte



23k... genau wie ich sagte. 

Das ganze getweake und Grafikkarten sind beim PCMark05 einfach nicht so wichtig.


----------



## onkel-bill (2. Oktober 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Dr.House! Tolles Ergebnis!

Dann muß ich wohl doch mit Dice anfangen...

______________
Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## Alriin (2. Oktober 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Genial  Danke an dich, Alriin!



Naja, mit genial hat das nichts zu tun. Aber vielleicht find ich in den nächsten zwei Wochen noch was raus, dann post ich es hier.
Bei meinen ersten Versuchen war es wirklich so, dass mit jeder Einstellung die bei anderen Benchmarks was bringt, das Ergebnis schlechter wurde.


----------



## Dr.House (3. Oktober 2009)

Naja. ich finde die Graka limitiert locker um 500 Punkte nach oben, CPU muss nächstes Mal unter Dice und ein frisches OS wären klar von Vorteil.


Grüße House


----------



## onkel-bill (3. Oktober 2009)

Also bei mir brachte aktives SMT (HT) kaum Vorteile.
Bei 2 RUNs war das Ergebnis sogar 200 Pkt tiefer.
Ich finde, der Benchmark schwangt auch stark mit seinen Ergebnissen...

Ich muß mal gucken, wo ich n 64bit Vista herbekomme, um das noch mit Win 7 RC vergleichen zu können...

Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## Alriin (3. Oktober 2009)

> Ich finde, der Benchmark schwangt auch stark mit seinen Ergebnissen...



Ich hatte mit meinem Phenom den besten Run mit 200MHz weniger CPU-Takt.
Am besten ist es den Benchmark 10 bis 20 mal durchlaufen zu lassen und auf einen Glückstreffer zu hoffen.

Selbst Stummerwinter schrieb mal: " _Still don`t understand this benchmark..._  "


----------



## onkel-bill (3. Oktober 2009)

Upps....

hwbot.org - onkel-bill's PCMark 2005 score

__________________
Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## Alriin (3. Oktober 2009)

Na geht doch. 

Jetzt fehlen dir noch 12 Punkte und du bist im Hardware-Ranking auch auf Platz 20.


----------



## Dr.House (3. Oktober 2009)

Du bist jetzt dran Onkel 

CPU ist noch nicht am Ende....


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Oktober 2009)

Hey, da bin ich mit meinem kleinen 860'er ja garnicht mal so schlecht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. Oktober 2009)

Naja, viel unterschied ist zwischen dem 920er und dem 860 ja nicht, abgesehen von Dual/Triple channel


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Oktober 2009)

^^Und das auch noch zusätzlich die Northbridge in der CPU sitzt und beim OC das zusätzliche übertakten der Grafikkarte erschwert


----------



## onkel-bill (3. Oktober 2009)

Nee House, mehr geht da wohl erst mal nicht!

Glückwunsch an Dich! 

Ich hab meinen RUN gestern nacht mal wieder aufm Fensterbrett (kühle 4°C) gemacht. 
Ich bin schon mit "eleet" über die 1,6V VCore gegangen. Is ja auch n C1, Du hast n D0! (die CPU *MUSS *noch ne Weile halten...)
Ich mach da erst weiter, wenn ich H²O zusammen hab, und die zweite 4890 aus der RMA zurück ist... Vllt kann ich ja dann nochmal zurück schlagen?! 

Hab heute den PCM05 unter Vistax64 (vom Kumpel) laufen kassen:

*Win7 ist definitiv schneller!*

Run unter Vista: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=146029&stc=1&d=1254596669

Run unter Win7: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=146028&stc=1&d=1254596669

@ Alriin: unter Vista hab ich dann bei 2D Transparent Windows auch knapp 12k Punkte. Scheint also betriebssystemabhängig zu sein...

Jetzt muß mein guter alter Q9550 nochmal zum PCM05 antreten...
Mal gucken ob ich ihn heut auf 4,2 GHz kriege... 

_____________________
happy benching


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Oktober 2009)

^^Die HDD Performance hat bei dem Run unter Vista das Ergebnis aber ganzschön nach unten gerissen!?!


----------



## Dr.House (4. Oktober 2009)

Hab einige Runs gemacht um die optimalen Einstellungen zu finden.

1.Graka-Treiber auf Performance 
2. explorer.exe beendet vor dem Run

brachten das erhoffte Ergebniss.

Irgendwann installiere ich Win 7 extra dafür und da sollten auch 22k fallen.

Mit CPU-Takt skaliert es nicht viel.

4,7-4,8 sollten unter Wasser für machbar sein, werd ich aber irgendwann mal testen.


----------



## Alriin (18. Oktober 2009)

Und ist Windows 7 wirklich schneller als Vista bzw. bringt x64 was?
Nach den letzten frustigen Grafikkarten-benches, will ich mich Morgen wieder ein wenig glücklich machen.
Xeon W3520 @4,2GHz
Radeon HD 4890 @1000/1100
OCZ Vertex sollten es schaffen mir ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zu zaubern.


----------



## der8auer (27. Oktober 2009)

Habe mir jetzt die OCZ Agility EX mit SLC Chips gekauft. Die Performance ist echt nicht schlecht


----------



## Walhalla (22. November 2009)

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Windows MediaEncoder 9. Ich kann keine Version unter win7-64 installieren. Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung, dass es ein Problem mit dem Windows Installer gab, egal ob ich die kompatibilitätsmodi nutze und/oder als Admin ausführe.

Kennt jemand das Problem? Ohne WME kein PCMark05.......

Update:  Hat sich erledigt. Habe den WME in der Version vom 20.02.2003 verwendet. Der lies sich installieren. Die neuen Versionen gehen alle nicht.


----------



## Alriin (22. November 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt die OCZ Agility EX mit SLC Chips gekauft. Die Performance ist echt nicht schlecht



Ja, 101mb kann sich sehen lassen. Noch geiler wär aber ne OCZ Z-Drive


----------



## der8auer (22. November 2009)

Die Z-Drives sind schon wieder zu schnell  

XP-Startup Limit liegt bei HWBot bei 220MB/s


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. November 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Die Z-Drives sind schon wieder zu schnell
> 
> XP-Startup Limit liegt bei HWBot bei 220MB/s



hi

woher hast du die info? unter den regeln in hwbot find ich nichts.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (22. November 2009)

Öhm ich weiß, dass es diese Regelung gibt aber wo muss ich mal suchen 

edit: Steht über mehrere Threads verteilt:

http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?p=33699#post33699
http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?p=28460#post28460


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. November 2009)

danke für die links.

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, bringt es nichts, sich mehr als 3 ssd im raid laufen zu lassen. aber die anderen HDD Tests sind unbeschränkt? ich hab das nicht richtig verstanden, ob jetzt der Virus Scan auch beschränkt ist.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

Hab grad den dritten  gemacht ^^


----------



## Alriin (23. Februar 2010)

Du hast aber leider einen falschen Screenshot aufgespielt.


----------



## mAlkAv (23. Februar 2010)

Beziehungsweise den falschen Benchmark laufen lassen.


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

OMG jo jetzt sehe ich es auch.


----------



## theLamer (23. Februar 2010)

dann lösch den Scoren mal schnell


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

Erledigt.


----------



## Joker (11. Juli 2010)

Für alle die Probleme haben den Windows Media Encoder unter Windows 7 64Bit zu installieren:

-Ladet euch bei Microsoft den Windows Media Encoder 64 Bit herunter und installiert diesen
- Windows Media Encoder 64 Bit starten dann oben auf "help" klicken und dann auf "check for WME Updates
- da kommt ihr auf eine Microsoftseite wo ihr den Encoder (ist 32Bit) runterladet und installiert
- unter "alle Programme" - "Windows Media" seht ihr nun beide Encoder (32&64Bit)

PCMark laufen lassen!


----------



## Moose83 (18. November 2010)

Der PCMark 05 läuft bei allen meinen getesteten Sockel 775 CPU´s unter Vista 32 bit am schnellsten, und das mit großem Abstand Win 7 ist da viel langsamer


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

Ich krieg den beknackten Encoder nicht installiert. Das darf doch net wahr sein!
Fehlermeldung Installer is fehlerhaft oder son mist.

Einer ne Idee?


----------



## der8auer (25. November 2010)

Welches Windows verwendest du?


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

laut meiner signatur win7 64bit

auf der microsoft seite gibts netmal 64bit version von dem kram.


----------



## der8auer (25. November 2010)

Starte den PCMark im Kompatibilitätsmodus dann brauchst den Encoder nicht installieren.


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

oh man danke, dass es so einfach ist....


----------



## Moose83 (25. November 2010)

Aber Kompatiplität auf Vista SP2 stellen. Jedoch werden deine Scores wesentlich schlechter ausfallen, wie mit Vista/Server 2008


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

geht immer noch nicht. er will den media encoder 9 haben, ansonsten bekomme ich keine punkte!


Test started at: Thu Nov 25 21:31:18 2010
Video Encoding: WMV Video Compression test requires Windows Media Encoder 9 or newer to be installed on your computer.
Test ended at: Thu Nov 25 21:36:43 2010


----------



## Moose83 (25. November 2010)

Raus aus dem PCMark, rechte Maus aud das PCMark Icon. Dann unter Kompatiblität Vista SP2 auswählen und übernehmen nicht vergessenDann startest du den noch mal.


----------



## Lippokratis (25. November 2010)

hast du den 64bit encoder geladen? dann einfach mal als administrator das setup ausführen, hatte bei mir geklappt


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

> Kompatiblität Vista SP2 auswählen



boar meine güte, das lag jetzt echt daran, welchen kack modus ich nehme? ich dreh durch gleich!
wird zeit, dass ich wochenende bekomme und mein bench table bauen kann.

edit: klappt.
17900 punkte. das aber nicht gut 

edit2:
HÖÖ!?? 18 punkte bekommen? also DAMIT hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet^^


----------



## OCPerformance (29. November 2010)

Die kompatiblität auswählen muss man aber nicht bei Vista SP1 oder ? Denn bei mir hats bisher immer gut gefuntzt.


----------



## Vaykir (29. November 2010)

naja, wenn ich unter win7 die komatibilität auf vista sp2 stelle, dann wirds unter normal vista wohl laufen^^
außerdem sagste doch selber, dass es geht und unter vista ne vista kompatibilität einstellen wäre irgendwie quatsch, nä?


----------



## OCPerformance (29. November 2010)

Habs falsch verstanden ist aber jetzt klar.


----------



## Freakezoit (1. Dezember 2010)

Hi jungs , wie könnte man den PCmark05 dazu bewegen im XP startup etwas abzubremsen von 263mb xp startup auf ca. 220MB , spi 2m hat max -20 mb gebracht also 242mb was aber immernoch zu viel ist für ne Validierung sowohl im bot sowie auch bei FM 

Vllt. weiß ja da jemand was .


----------



## der8auer (1. Dezember 2010)

Kopier doch einfach ein paar Dateien hin und her. Sollte das nicht helfen?


----------



## Freakezoit (1. Dezember 2010)

Schauen wir mal , matti hat ja grad des problem. OCZ Revodrive 120GB


----------



## der8auer (1. Dezember 2010)

Jap hatte auch schon ein RevoDrive hier und das Problem durch Kopieren gelöst


----------



## Freakezoit (1. Dezember 2010)

Oky ich hab es mal weitergeleitet 
Thx Roman


----------



## Matti OC (2. Dezember 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Jap hatte auch schon ein RevoDrive hier und das Problem durch Kopieren gelöst


HI, danke, es geht  

lg Matti


----------



## OCPerformance (2. Dezember 2010)

Wie sehen die anderen Werte von dem OCZ aus? Klingt interessant.


----------



## Alriin (2. Dezember 2010)

Freut mich, dass die RevoDrive so einschlägt. Das Problem mit dem etwas zu schnellen XP-Startup haben der8auer und ich schon vor einigen Monaten besprochen und mit Kopiervorgängen (_damals noch theoretisch_) gelöst.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit General Usage aus? Welche Werte habt ihr da?


----------



## G0TT (2. Dezember 2010)

jo danke für den tipph


----------



## der8auer (2. Dezember 2010)

Das ist z.B. mit dem RevoDrive: der8auer's 16264 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core 2 Q6700 (2.66Ghz) @ 3339MHz

Hatte Probleme knapp unter dem XP Startup zu bleiben wie du sehen kannst. Konnte das Teil leider nur einen Abend lang testen. RevoDrive X2 sollte eigentlich noch interessanter sein.


----------



## Freakezoit (2. Dezember 2010)

Joa ähnliches hatte matti gestern auch z.b. Xp startup 220.xx MB 
Sein bestes ergebniss liegt wohl mit passendem Xp startup über 27k .
Ich werd mir wohl auch mal nen Revo drive besorgen , atm hänge ich bei 21k mit ner Raptor und 980x bei 4.8ghz


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Dezember 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass die RevoDrive so einschlägt. Das Problem mit dem etwas zu schnellen XP-Startup haben der8auer und ich schon vor einigen Monaten besprochen und mit Kopiervorgängen (_damals noch theoretisch_) gelöst.
> 
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit General Usage aus? Welche Werte habt ihr da?



Das diese ne?
OCZ RevoDrive 120GB, PCIe x4 (OCZSSDPX-1RVD0120) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
 
Da die SSD kein Trim hatt, was und wie macht ihr das die SSD ihre Leistung behält!?


----------



## Alriin (2. Dezember 2010)

komplett löschen


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Dezember 2010)

*Computerbase schreibt in seinem Fazit:*
Test: OCZ RevoDrive (Seite 9) - 01.11.2010 - ComputerBase
*
Auszug:*
Außerdem haben unsere Tests gezeigt, dass das RevoDrive selbst im  RAID-0-Modus keine bessere Realleistung bietet als eine SandForce-SSD  mit SATA-Anschluss. Lediglich die sequentiellen Transferraten fallen  etwas höher aus, wodurch das Entpacken bzw. Kopieren von Dateien auf der  SSD ein wenig schneller läuft. 
  Wem dieser Vorteil sehr wichtig ist bzw. wer unbedingt einen  RAID-0-Verbund mit all' seinen Nachteilen verwenden möchte, der sollte  lieber zwei SATA-SSDs an vorhandenen Intel- oder AMD-RAID-Controller  verwenden. 

Was meinst du dazu!?


----------



## der8auer (2. Dezember 2010)

Beim Benchmark ist das RevoDrive deutlich schneller als eine normale SSD. Das ist das einzige das zählt. 

Am besten das Teil völlig unangetastet lassen und Windows auf einer anderen Platte installieren. Dann zum Test einfach RevoDrive auswählen.


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Dezember 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Beim Benchmark ist das RevoDrive deutlich schneller als eine normale SSD. Das ist das einzige das zählt.
> 
> Am besten das Teil völlig unangetastet lassen und Windows auf einer anderen Platte installieren. Dann zum Test einfach RevoDrive auswählen.



Okay nur bei Benchen muss ich ja dan Windows drauf installieren sonst bringts mir doch nix richtig?


----------



## der8auer (2. Dezember 2010)

Nein musst du eben nicht  Beim PCMark kannst du auswählen welche Platte getestet werden soll. Es muss nicht die sein, auf welcher du den Benchmark installiert hast.


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Dezember 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Nein musst du eben nicht  Beim PCMark kannst du auswählen welche Platte getestet werden soll. Es muss nicht die sein, auf welcher du den Benchmark installiert hast.



Aso ist das  Das kommt davon wen man noch nie PCmark gemacht hatt wa^^ Wie wählste die aus?


----------



## Turrican (2. Dezember 2010)

Du gehts nach dem Start von PCMark05 auf "Select" und dann "Advanced". Da kannst dann die HDD aussuchen. Das geht aber glaube ich nur bei der Registrierten Version.


----------



## Moose83 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hab ich auch noch nicht gewusst, danke


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Dezember 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> Du gehts nach dem Start von PCMark05 auf "Select" und dann "Advanced". Da kannst dann die HDD aussuchen. Das geht aber glaube ich nur bei der Registrierten Version.



Danke Turrican! Hab die Advance Version kann ich also auswählen.


----------



## Matti OC (3. Dezember 2010)

HI, dann kopiere den PC Mark 2005 Ordner, in der Festplatte, wo du die XP Startup testen willst. (Natürlich von dort aus auch den bench Starten).

lg Matti


----------



## OCPerformance (3. Dezember 2010)

Wäre da nicht ein Raid 0 mit Acard 9010a verbund besser?


----------



## Matti OC (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi, sicher nicht, weil der Revo Drive schon viel zu schnell ist. 
Und noch andere Gründe, zB Preisleistung und Ich10 begrenzt um einiges.    

lg Matti


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Dezember 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, sicher nicht, weil der Revo Drive schon viel zu schnell ist.
> Und noch andere Gründe, zB Preisleistung und Ich10 begrenzt um einiges.
> 
> lg Matti



Was schlägst du vor? Was mit den hier!? 

OCZ Vertex 2 Extended 120GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2VTXE120G) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

ADATA S599 128GB, 2.5", SATA II | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Matti OC (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi, der Revo Drive macht, lesen: max. 540MB/s | schreiben: max. 480MB

lg Matti


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Dezember 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, der Revo Drive macht, lesen: max. 540MB/s | schreiben: max. 480MB
> 
> lg Matti



Das richtig! Nur sagtest du paar post weiter oben das die Revo nicht nötig sind daher meine frage.


----------



## Matti OC (8. Dezember 2010)

Hi, dass war bezogen auf Acard 9010a (810 €), OCPerformance macht hier komische vergleiche.
 dazu meinte ich dann:
_Hi, sicher nicht, weil der Revo Drive schon viel zu schnell ist.  für PC Mark)
Und noch andere Gründe, zB Preisleistung und Ich10 begrenzt um einiges. 
lg Matti_

Deine Verschläge, sind nicht schlecht, aber der OCZ Revo Drive ist nicht viel teurer.

lg Matti


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Dezember 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, dass war bezogen auf Acard 9010a (810 €), OCPerformance macht hier komische vergleiche.
> dazu meinte ich dann:
> _Hi, sicher nicht, weil der Revo Drive schon viel zu schnell ist.  für PC Mark)
> Und noch andere Gründe, zB Preisleistung und Ich10 begrenzt um einiges.
> ...



Gut das wir es geklärt haben^^ Zum benchen keine fragen, für den zocker pc auch oder eher die Vertex2 als Systempaltte?


----------



## Matti OC (8. Dezember 2010)

Hi, ja, dass Booten ist vllt schneller, dass Spiel laden auch, aber beim Zocken würdest du nicht mehr FPS haben. 

lg matti


----------



## Freakezoit (25. Februar 2011)

Für die leute die mitm PCMark05 probleme wegen dem Media encoder haben (vornehmlich unter 64Bit os) hab ich hier noch ne Ganz alter media encoder 9 version (32Bit) die auch unter win7 64 bit funktioniert.

kostenlos Dateien hochladen bei File Upload X


----------



## Vaykir (25. Februar 2011)

Musste man da nicht einfach nur win vista sp2 kompatibilität einstellen?
den me9 hab ich nämlich bis heute nicht installiert.


----------



## Freakezoit (25. Februar 2011)

Man kann es auch mit dem kompatibilitäts Modus machen. Aber für die denen es 1. zu nervig ist. 2. langsamer .  Hab ich des reingestellt.

Funtioniert nat. auch mit dem PCM04 ohne probleme !


----------



## u22 (26. Februar 2012)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Für die leute die mitm PCMark05 probleme wegen dem Media encoder haben (vornehmlich unter 64Bit os) hab ich hier noch ne Ganz alter media encoder 9 version (32Bit) die auch unter win7 64 bit funktioniert.
> 
> kostenlos Dateien hochladen bei File Upload X


 

gibt es die datei noch irgendwo anderser?


----------

